# What a steal!



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

And not a single bid yet...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-T-jet-1388-Camaro-box-foam-label-all-Mint-/110576251703?pt=Slot_Cars


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

All I have to say is "WOW".


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Don't forget the $6.00 to ship :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i like mine better...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

do you get the WHOLE box, both ends caps AND the cardboard insert? 

what a deal!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Don't forget vintage foam!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on guys!!!! It's not just the box!!!! It's the vintage air contained in it too!!!! :tongue:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

No bids yet. I'm sniping this baby and in 3 days it will be mine!
:roll:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Look at his other stuff, I think he just a tad bit off.:freak::jest:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

*Price Reduced!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-T-jet-1388-Camaro-box-foam-label-all-Mint-/110582276214?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19bf37a076


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*still...*

still no bids!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Billy the Box looks like a tough sell. It needs a very special pitchman to close the deal. May I suggest:






:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:

Happy Labor Day!


----------

